# Can dogs eat cherries?



## Kat

I bought some really delicious organic cherries today. Can I give Ruby one, or are cherries not good for dogs? She's looking at me so innocently I really want to give her one lol.


----------



## DaneMama

You can give her one, but keep in mind that they're a natural laxative for humans....so, yeah. Could have the same effect on her. We have lots of cherry trees and the girls Hoover up the fallen fruit all the time an we end up with "cherry poops" which is just a log of cherry pits LOL

Also, take the pit out as it has a small amount of cyanide in them. It would take a lot of pits to be toxic though.


----------



## Kat

Thanks Danemama, I gave her one and a half cherries, without the pit. She loved it. She had bone in yesterday and she will have bone in tomorrow, so hopefully it helps with any loose stools lol.


----------

